# How many occupants can live in a 3 bed semi D house



## Monte2014 (13 Jan 2017)

All,

This might sound like a daft question but how many people can typically live in a 3 bed semi detached house (say 100m2). For example, assume a family of 2 adults, 2 boys and 1 girl - I imagine 2 adults have a bedroom, 2 boys share a bedroom, and 1 girl has a bedroom. Of course, as kids get older they may require more space.

The reason I ask is that the majority of houses for sale in Dublin are 3 bed semi detached. I know a person can extend the house over time but lets assume this is not possible. 

It would be interesting to hear peoples views especially those who have grown up in such a situation.


----------



## Delboy (13 Jan 2017)

Well from what I have observed over the past few years, a lot more people can live in a 3 bed semi than you'd ever imagine!
For example, a small 3 bed townhouse , formerly a few doors up from me, had 5 adults and 2 kids. 2+1 in the double rooms + the 5th adult in the box room. And thats not unique- I am aware of a lot of houses with similar numbers and they have been living like that for many years. All Immigrants, mainly Eastern Europeans.
It keeps the rents down.

I lived like that myself for periods in Oz and America but we were all single and passing through over a Summer or on a years visa.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (13 Jan 2017)

Our standards have changed a lot over the years. 

At one stage, families of two parents and 6 children lived in 2 bed council houses. 

They would consider a three bed for a couple with three kids to be a mansion.

Brendan


----------



## Monte2014 (13 Jan 2017)

Yes Delboy I agree that there are many situations where immigrants, students etc in many countries live in small accommodation. However, I am talking about a family buying or renting long term a typical 3 bed house in Dublin. E.g The difference in price between a 3 bed and 4 bed seems to be 50k+ while the living/kitchen/wet areas are the same. In other words you are paying for the extra bedroom.


----------



## peteb (13 Jan 2017)

you're right. it is a daft question.  of course you are paying for the extra bedroom! Its the extra square footage!  And as to how many people can live in a house, that depends on personally how much spare you require to be comfortable.  Family with 3 kids living in a 2 bedroom terrace a few doors down from me.  probably about 800 sq ft.  It all depends on what happens when your kids hit their teens and dont want to be sharing a room!


----------



## Gordon Gekko (13 Jan 2017)

First World problem, but it is a struggle to live in a 3 bed semi with more than one child.

I'll get slammed for saying this, but you want a bedroom for everyone plus a spare bedroom (ideally).


----------



## moneybox (13 Jan 2017)

Gordon Gekko said:


> I'll get slammed for saying this, but you want a bedroom for everyone plus a spare bedroom (ideally).



I don't think you will, times have changed, families have alot more personal belongings nowadays and it's nice having a spare room to put up the visitors so one doesn't have to be moving the kids out of their rooms to accommodate them.

I am one of 8 myself, brought up in three bedroom house, all the boys in one room, girls in another, that was the norm at the time but we didn't have the wardrobes of clothes, shoes or tech gadgets available today.  My mother always kept the 'parlour' locked as she used to say, "I have to have one smart room in the house in case someone calls".


----------



## DB74 (13 Jan 2017)

70?

http://www.independent.ie/irish-new...could-have-burned-to-the-ground-35291528.html


----------



## Purple (16 Jan 2017)

Gordon Gekko said:


> First World problem, but it is a struggle to live in a 3 bed semi with more than one child.
> 
> I'll get slammed for saying this, but you want a bedroom for everyone plus a spare bedroom (ideally).


I've 4 kids in a 4 bed house so two have to share. There's only one bathroom.  So far we've managed without any deaths or serious accidents but their health is suffering. I'm afraid child services might find out and take a few of them away.
There's only one kitchen (and a small utility room) and with the downturn we've had to let all the staff go but we'll struggle on...


----------



## Ceist Beag (16 Jan 2017)

The house we live in used to be two houses (many many years ago). We have added an extension. Our house would still be classed as under the average of new builds these days. It seems the culture these days is to live in a house big enough for you now and your kids families to be able to stay over in the future. As Brendan said, standards (and expectations) have certainly changed over the years. If you have the money then that's great, go for it. However so many families have got themselves into bother by building these mansions that you have to question the wisdom of that! 
Personally I think it would be a much healthier culture if families bought/built houses that they could afford, however big that house might be (the same could be said over how big a family you should have but that's for another thread...).


----------



## michaelm (16 Jan 2017)

We live (2 adults, 6 kids) in a smallish 4-Bed.  Until recently the config was 2(adults)-3-2-1, which was a little bit of a squash and a squeeze . . in September we got the attic converted so now it's 2-2-2-1-1 and it's grand.  A smallish house was part of a single-income trade-off but I don't think I'd move now even if I won the lotto (if I did the lotto).


----------



## bren1916 (25 Jan 2017)

We have a 3 bed with 2 boys (shared room) and a girl (own room). Thought about attic extension for 4th bedroom (still thinking) but the lads are very close and I'd prefer them to keep sharing for as long as possible. Added a sizeable ground floor extension a few years back as we spend more awake time downstairs than upstairs, and prefer to keep it that way 
Visitors have couches in living and play room for overnight stays and are quite comfortable there after a few beers/glasses of wine!


----------



## Vanessa (26 Jan 2017)

My aunt takes in spanish students so all her kids (4) spend the summer in a caravan in the back yard


----------



## itsallwrong (3 Feb 2017)

4 kids in the one space? Talking and having fun together? How will they cope?
Why are they not in their own space on a game console?


----------



## amtc (8 Feb 2017)

Not directly relevant but just a funny story. My old boss had a corner house and bought the house next to it which actually had a different address for extra space for children. He connected them via a small extension. However the two houses were in different postcodes...this was in UK...even though non adjoining. I have no idea how this happened but he ended up with social services on his doorstep enquiring about his 4 and 2 year olds

Personally and not that long ago I grew up in a 3 bed semi with just my parents. There were two children in my class who had 13 in the same house. I was mystified! Now I live in a 2 bedroom house on my own. The second room is my dressing room/study and I could do with more room!


----------

